# Tail Flagging?



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

My girl is 15 months old. She's been through one heat, which was very obvious (at the end of July). 

I noticed a week and a half ago she was flagging my other dog (a neutered male) and humped him a few times. She wouldn't do it too often, just when they were playing around. I didn't think too much of it because I checked to see if she was bleeding or swollen which she wasn't.

Last night I noticed she had just started to bleed. So I would think she is starting her heat cycle. But it has me curious as to a few weeks ago with the flagging. 

So, now I'm curious if she was in Silent Heat before or if the flagging was normal and she's starting her heat now? 

Thoughts from those more experienced?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

This is not my experience, but one from someone who was breeding for 50 years. She had a bitch that had to be bred before she ever started bleeding or she would miss her. The bitch was bred before any blood, then had a normal heat cycle. And then had a regular sized litter two months after having been bred. 

I guess my question is, what did the dog do? If she was flagging and the dog was mounting her, my guess is that she was both receptive and ready regardless to where the blood is.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Sorry, not sure why I posted this in the breeding section. I don't ever plan on breeding her. 

Anyhow, my other dog is neutered and didn't mount her. She bled for a couple days Dec1-3rd. I had a diaper on her and there was never very much and mostly dark colored no bright red like her previous cycle. 

I was planning on having her spayed this month but I didn't want her spayed while she was in heat. So I'm taking her to the vet to see if they can tell me if she is or isn't. Then I'll schedule the spay accordingly. 

thanks!


----------

